# Amplificador q ande con 50v simples



## barney (Abr 11, 2009)

Holas tengo un transformador de 50v y 110y de salida y quiero saber si lo puedo usar para armar un amplificador con vastante potencia (mas de 50w)gracias.


----------



## Juan Jose (Abr 12, 2009)

Hola barney. Una alternativa y que son muy confiables es el esquema que te paso a continuacion. Utiliza fuente partida pero con tierra virtual, osea, son 34 + 34 vcc positivos y negativos pero obtenidos desde un transformador de 50 vca sin punto medio. 

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## barney (Abr 14, 2009)

muchas gracias juan jose esta bueno el amplificador


----------



## silfredo jimenez (Abr 14, 2009)

viendo el esquema de juan josé ese es un QSC y son un poco complicados para Armar, yo te recomiendo que hagas esto con el transformador, lo tengo funcionando asi y he hecho varios amplificador de esta forma y estan funcionando muy bien....
los capacitores que vayas a usar depende de la potencia maxima que vayas a manejar en el amplificador


----------



## JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO (Abr 20, 2009)

yo utiliso ese sistema que muestra el amigo jimenez para el amplificador de 200w de ladelac que esta en el foro


----------



## silfredo jimenez (Abr 21, 2009)

exactamente, yo tambien lo he utilizado para ese amplificador y me suena muy bien, hablando de ese amplificador en el esquema de ladelec el diodo zener, el unico que hay alli, el que alimenta la etapa diferencial es de 18 voltios, aca en barranquilla siempre se ha trabajado con un diodo zener de 24 voltios,
yo lo coloco de 30voltios y este amplificador desrolla un volumen tremendo, asi suena durisimo


----------

